# pros and cons



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

i am attempting to convence my parents that i need a 240, and it would make it easier that if i knew more than i do. this means i will probably be asking lots of questions for a while, so in advance thanks for all the help. the question that this thread is for is what the pros and cons are of a rear wheel drive car. Also how does it compare with an AWD, and FWD. Any thing and every thing you can tell me would help.

Knowledge is power, know what i mean.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

LESS unda-steeer!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

RWD cars seem to be just more nuetral at the limit...and no, not all RWD cars have less under steer than other cars...also, if u drag, off the line traction in a RWD carwill be better than a FWD, but less than AWD...you can drift in a RWD car(but please...do it in a legal place and learn from ppl or by the Drift Bible)...i know no cons in a RWD car since thats all ive driven my whole life(sep my crap ass Honda, but thats a grocery getter)...other than that, ask other ppl, unlike newbies like ronaldo...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They actually understeer pretty bad under heavy braked turns...

Some parent convincing arguments:
1. They are cheap to maintain
2. They are fairly common for their age
3. Reliable engine 
4. Independant rear suspension
5. Not overly expensive in fuel costs
6. You cant make out in the back of the coupe unless youre a midget


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i dont think parents will care about number 4...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Like joel said, should anything go wrong, they are much easier and cheaper to fix in general.

The only cons I can think of is that RWD is less stable in rain, snow, and ice as the car is more likely to slide and lose control where as FWD is generally safer in these conditions. Just leave that part out though. 

RWD is the best way to go as it is cheaper and easier to maintain. As long as you don't go crazy with it in wet conditions, it'll be the best choice for you.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> Like joel said, should anything go wrong, they are much easier and cheaper to fix in general.
> 
> The only cons I can think of is that RWD is less stable in rain, snow, and ice as the car is more likely to slide and lose control where as FWD is generally safer in these conditions. Just leave that part out though.
> 
> RWD is the best way to go as it is cheaper and easier to maintain. As long as you don't go crazy with it in wet conditions, it'll be the best choice for you.


i've always preferred RWD in the snow tho. lose control of a FWD and there's no getting it back. at least with RWD you have a chance to regain control of the car.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i've always preferred RWD in the snow tho. lose control of a FWD and there's no getting it back. at least with RWD you have a chance to regain control of the car.


 um... i beg to differ.... the advantage to FWD is all you have to do is point the wheels in the direction you want to go and the car will set itself straight... with RWD, there is really no direction connection between the direction of the front wheels and the tires trying to move the car


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> um... i beg to differ.... the advantage to FWD is all you have to do is point the wheels in the direction you want to go and the car will set itself straight... with RWD, there is really no direction connection between the direction of the front wheels and the tires trying to move the car


hey, you live in dallas man. i want to see you drive in a Buffalo winter for one year and see what you have to say then. when we get snow, we get a lot of it. we got close to 11 feet this year i think it was. all within a month and a half. i have never been able to keep control of a FWD car tho, and i'm a good driver.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

You might have me there... Just in the rain down here (with a lot of oil and crap on the streets) i've always had an easier time controlling FWD than RWD cause it was easier for a RWD to get away from you... ESPECIALLY a non LSD car


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

know what i just realized, when joel said it was cheaper to maintain a RWD car, it got me stumped...then i realized that FWD cars hace CV boots and all that shiet...so ok...


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

as for my understeer comment, i shouldnt have jsut assumed that, but i was just comparing it my bros WRX ive been driven around for the last 6 months or 

so i admit to my being a dumbass there, hehe


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> know what i just realized, when joel said it was cheaper to maintain a RWD car, it got me stumped...then i realized that FWD cars hace CV boots and all that shiet...so ok...


Well since they have the IRS, they have inner and outer cv joints on the back but for some reason they seem to last longer than FWD ones...

I meant it was cheaper to maintain the KA24 because they are easy motors to work on and parts are cheap. You can do most of the maintenance yourself of you are slightly cluey. Also Nissan components are usually really reliable. Gearboxes are strong, engines are strong and the things that do go wrong all the time are easily fixed.

IRS is good because it makes the car handle better and safer (keeps tyres on the road more)


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wat is this IRS?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

No Good In Rain!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> i dont think parents will care about number 4...


That is IRS. lol


----------

